# willis carrier



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Are you related or a brainwashed cultist?


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

i love that guy!

by the way robo
your post #420:thumbsup:



RoBoTeq said:


> Are you related or a brainwashed cultist?


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

supertek65 said:


> i love that guy!
> 
> by the way robo
> your post #420:thumbsup:


I figure that the more stupid things I post, the more this site may start taking off:yes:


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

ditto!



RoBoTeq said:


> I figure that the more stupid things I post, the more this site may start taking off:yes:


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

*robo*

i bet i can post more *stupider* things than you!


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

i bet my avatar can kick your avatars arse?


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

0051


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

supertek65 said:


> i bet i can post more *stupider* things than you!


No contest. I'll already concede this to you:laughing:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

supertek65 said:


> i bet my avatar can kick your avatars arse?


Maybe so, but it will just hurt your avatar's foot doing so:yes:


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

sssssssso?
I win?



RoBoTeq said:


> No contest. I'll already concede this to you:laughing:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

supertek65 said:


> sssssssso?
> I win?


And continue to outdo yourself:yes:


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

roboteq said:


> and continue to outdo yourself:yes:


winner


----------

